# Deerburgers on my Smokeless Indoor Grill



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

*Deerburgers on my Smokeless Indoor Grill*



Outdoor Grilling’s coming soon, but not just yet for this Old Bear.
So I pre-heated my Grill to Max (about 450°), with the lid on to hold the heat.
Then I dropped 6 nice Patties that Mrs Bear made with her Soft Little Hands.
She’s very gentle when handling my meat, just like when she Breads my Fish.
So then I just flip my burgers & turn them a little now & then to get some nice Grill Marks.
When they’re just about done, I put slices of cheese on the two that I’ll be eating right away.

For the first two I put some of Jeff’s BBQ Sauce on them, and pickle chips on the side.

The next night, I put Ketchup on one side & Mustard on the other, and smooshed them together to mix it together on each side.
Then I put some Shredded Mozzarella on this one & nuked it to melt it. I used that because we ran out of American Slices, because our Store was out of American Cheese.(Covid-19)

The Third night I used the last slice of American Cheese & Nuked it on my Burger.
Plus I had some leftover Herring Roe on a slice of Toast, with some Buckboard Bacon to go with my Cheeseburger. I said more about the Herring Roe in another Post.


That was about all she wrote, plus the two Burgers Mrs Bear Had over the first 2 night’s Suppers.

Thanks for Dropping in,


Bear


Preheating to 450°, with lid on:







Six nice Deerburger Patties warming up:






Getting some Grill Marks:






Lid on to help melt the Cheese:






Oh Boy---All ready to remove from Grill:






First 2 with Jeff's BBQ Sauce:






2 Burgers, With Pickle Chips on the side:






Next Night McDonald's Style, with both Ketchup & Mustard:






Squish them together to mix it up on both sides:






Shredded Mozzarella on this one & nuked it to melt it. 
I used that because we ran out of American Slices, because our Store was out of American Cheese.(Covid-19)






Cheese Melted----Sorry, I had the "Shakes":






Third Night---Another Deer Cheeseburger, with Air Fried Herring Roe & Bacon on the side:






Bear Bait !!


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2020)

That's another option that does a great job , and you always figure out the best way to use these things . Nice work . 
I know you don't like raw onion , but that first burger with dill pickles and some sliced onion would be perfect for me . I'd be all over that .


----------



## normanaj (May 31, 2020)

Looks tasty!

A quality indoor smokeless grill is my next purchase,the Chefman that I have now is a joke.


----------



## normanaj (May 31, 2020)

After seeing this thread I got motivated and just bought the Hamilton Beach grill from Amazon.
They had a $7 off coupon and free shipping so I went for it.

Thanks for motivating me Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's another option that does a great job , and you always figure out the best way to use these things . Nice work .
> I know you don't like raw onion , but that first burger with dill pickles and some sliced onion would be perfect for me . I'd be all over that .




Thank You Rich!!
LOL---Raw onions is my only Allergy. In the hospital they always ask if you have any allergies (Meaning Drug Allergies).
I like to tell them "Yup---Raw Onions". One Nurse said "OK, we won't give you any Raw Onions".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (May 31, 2020)

Looks delicious


----------



## Smkryng (May 31, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## xray (May 31, 2020)

Looks great Bear!


----------



## MJB05615 (May 31, 2020)

Looks great Bear!  Wife only likes White American cheese, I like Yellow.  Guess which we "get" to have on our Burgers.  LOL.

Mike


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2020)

They sure do look good bear.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 31, 2020)

Awww Bear,  you're making me hungry with those deerburgers.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> A quality indoor smokeless grill is my next purchase,the Chefman that I have now is a joke.





normanaj said:


> After seeing this thread I got motivated and just bought the Hamilton Beach grill from Amazon.
> They had a $7 off coupon and free shipping so I went for it.
> 
> Thanks for motivating me Bear!




Thank You Norm!!
Which one did you get?  Smokeless?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2020)

Looks Great, Wish I had some Deer Burgers

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2020)

Dang I thought you might have sold that thing since you got that air fryer but it resurfaced for a great meal x 3.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (May 31, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Which one did you get? Smokeless?


Indeed!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Looks delicious



Thank You Kevin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Smkryng said:


> Looks good!



Thank You Smkryng!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks great Bear!




Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Bear!  Wife only likes White American cheese, I like Yellow.  Guess which we "get" to have on our Burgers.  LOL.
> 
> Mike




LOL---Must be the White!
I'm not picky on cheese---I like most any kind.
However My Preference is Provolone, but we don't stock that at the Den.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 1, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Must be the White!
> I'm not picky on cheese---I like most any kind.
> However My Preference is Provolone, but we don't stock that at the Den.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


Correct.  I love Provolone on Roast Beef sandwiches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> They sure do look good bear.




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Awww Bear,  you're making me hungry with those deerburgers.




Thank You SHS !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Great, Wish I had some Deer Burgers
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang I thought you might have sold that thing since you got that air fryer but it resurfaced for a great meal x 3.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!
LOL---They All get their turn @ The Den!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

mike243
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

